# Auf Meerforelle im Mai



## Dreimaster (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Habt ihr vieleicht gute Tipps wo an der Ostseeküste zwischen Kiel und Flensburg im Mai die aussichtsreichsten Plätze zum fischen auf Meerforelle sind? In der Eckernförder Bucht gab es bei den letzten 3 Versuchen nur jede Menge Hornis.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle im Mai*



Dreimaster schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Habt ihr vieleicht gute Tipps wo an der Ostseeküste zwischen Kiel und Flensburg im Mai die aussichtsreichsten Plätze zum fischen auf Meerforelle sind? In der Eckernförder Bucht gab es bei den letzten 3 Versuchen nur jede Menge Hornis.




Das mit den Hornis ist halt so... wenn sie da sind, sind sie schneller am Haken als ne Mefo.

Viel wichtiger als wo ist aber wann! Geh in der Abenddämmerung bis in die Nacht hinein auf Mefo, näheres dazu in nem anderen Thread, der hier grad aktuell ist.

Gruß


----------



## MefoProf (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle im Mai*

Eine weitere Möglichkeit, die Hornis zu umfischen ist, sich auf Flachwasserbereiche zu konzentrieren. Damit meine ich weniger als einen Meter Wassertiefe.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle im Mai*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Eine weitere Möglichkeit, die Hornis zu umfischen ist, sich auf Flachwasserbereiche zu konzentrieren. Damit meine ich weniger als einen Meter Wassertiefe.



hmmmm ?? Hat aber nicht geklappt.....und nu #c


----------



## MefoProf (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle im Mai*

Klappt eben nicht immer |rolleyes. So ganz ohne Alu geht es eben nicht. 
Ich glaube, ich hatte letzte Saison nur 2 oder 3. Das ist schon ein ganz gutes Ergebnis :q. Die Dinger sind einfach überall und das auch noch ausgesprochen zahlreich.:q Aber im allgemeinen halten die Hornis sich doch lieber über tieferem Wasser auf , als die Meerforelle. 
Im Dunkeln hab ich übrigens auch schon welche gefangen. Bringt also auch nicht 100 % ig was. 

#h


----------



## Reverend Mefo (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle im Mai*

Nö. Dunkel hilft, ist aber kein Allheilmittel.

Stell Dich Abends an einen Strand mit viel Blasentang und weniger langes Seegras und nicht allzu viel Sand, und wenn die Hornis doch attackieren gehst Du ein paar Meter weiter, bis Du vielleicht auf eine weniger Schnabelfrequentierte Stelle triffst. Dann versuch Dein Glück dort, wobei das natürlich keine Garantie auf Mefoaktivität ist. Aber die hat man eh nie.

Gruß,

RM


----------



## Rosi (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle im Mai*

Moin, bei uns ist die (helle) Mefosaison so gut wie vorbei. Deshalb erwischt man eher Hornis, auch kurz nach Sonnenaufgang. 
Aber am Circle bleiben die Hornis schlecht hängen. Man spürt nur die Anstubser. Dunkle Köder mögen sie auch nicht. Trotzdem machen einen diese Anstubser mürbe. Fisch ist da, doch er bleibt nicht hängen. Bevor ich wahnsinnig werde wechsle ich dann doch den Haken und schon ist ein Schnabeldings dran|rolleyes


----------



## Bernd Demmert (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle im Mai*

Hallo Rosi, knote zwichen Haken und Köder ein ca. 3-5 cm langes Stück Seidenfaden.


----------



## blumovic (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle im Mai*

Wenn du nen Silkekrogen (Seidenschlaufe) dran hast brauchst du doch keinen Haken mehr;+


----------



## Reverend Mefo (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle im Mai*



blumovic schrieb:


> Wenn du nen Silkekrogen (Seidenschlaufe) dran hast brauchst du doch keinen Haken mehr;+



...und auch keine Hoffnung mehr haben, dass was anderes als Horni hängen bleibt. Muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden. Bei mir bleiben jedenfalls im Mai noch Forellen hängen, da werd ich einen Teufel tun und nur Schlaufe an den Blinker schnallen.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle im Mai*



reverend mefo schrieb:


> ...und auch keine hoffnung mehr haben, dass was anderes als horni hängen bleibt. Muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden. Bei mir bleiben jedenfalls im mai noch forellen hängen, da werd ich einen teufel tun und nur schlaufe an den blinker schnallen.




richtig !!!


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle im Mai*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> ...und auch keine Hoffnung mehr haben, dass was anderes als Horni hängen bleibt. Muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden. Bei mir bleiben jedenfalls im Mai noch Forellen hängen, da werd ich einen Teufel tun und nur Schlaufe an den Blinker schnallen.


 #6so sehe ich das auch 
und jetzt sind die biester besonders fett :q ich habe es selber erlebt das die mefos auch bei den hornis  sich rumtreiben


----------



## schl.wetterangler (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle im Mai*

Seh ich genauso und wir wollen doch bitte auch nicht vergessen das es auch noch andere Fische als Mefos und Hornis gibt wenn man in die Dämmerung und Nacht hinein fischt.siehe Bild:q


----------



## Bennie ! (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle im Mai*

Och von diesen Dorschen hab ich genug wir nehmen schon nur noch die über 60 cm mit ! Das is ja echt ne Plaage !
Letztens beim Schleppen konnt ich noch nichmal alle 6 Ruten rausbringen da hing schon das erste Dösch'chen dran !
Freut man sich & dann kommt da son hessliges Ding an ! |gr:
:q:q:q


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle im Mai*

Dein Boot heisst nicht zufällig Kuddel und du slipst in GB?


----------



## Bennie ! (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle im Mai*

Wer jetzt ?!


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle im Mai*



Bennie ! schrieb:


> Wer jetzt ?!



ich meinte dich. Sorry, hatte ohne Zitat geantwortet.


----------



## Bennie ! (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle im Mai*

Nein !
1. Bin 13 mein Dad hat ein Boot ! 
2. Heißt "Schappymobil" höhö
3. Angeln nur in Kappeln und Umgebung ! 

Kein Ding ! #6


----------



## Reverend Mefo (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Auf Meerforelle im Mai*

Liebe Freunde des schnellen Blechs,

Bevor es für mich für eine Woche in die fischfreie Zone auf Romö geht, konnte ich mich heute morgen noch ein letztes Mal zum Sonnenaufgang aus dem Haus schleichen.
Die Bedingungen sahen einfach nur Zucker aus. Sonnenschein, ordentlicher Wind, aber am Ufer nichts.
Gleich bei Ankunft sah ich ein großes Maul etwas von der Wasseroberfläche lutschen. Im Nu flog der Silda dort hin und 5 Sekunden später war die Rute krumm und ein ordentlicher Fisch
ging in die Bremse. Als dieser dann etwas später im Tang hing und in ein ruhiges "Tok Tok" überging, ahnte ich schon, dass ich es wohl mit meiner ersten Küstenkaulquappe dieses Jahr zu tun hatte.
Was dann folgte war surreal. Jeder Wurf ein Dorsch. Ich entnahm 2 von 49 und 47 und ging dann schnell weiter, da ich eigentlich noch ein paar Stunden auf Mefo fischen wollte und nicht lauter Dorsche releasen.
An meiner Lieblingsstelle tat sich dann aber lange Zeit nichts, so dass ich doch verführt war, wieder an den ersten Spot zu gehen. Logisch, dass sich da erst mal nichts mehr tat.
Dann etwas weiter gewandert und nach einiger Zeit einen ordentlichen Biss in der Absinkphase gehabt. Der Anhieb ging aber voll ins Leere, und die Erklärung folgte beim Einholen: Der Einzelhaken hatte sich schön um den Blinker gewickelt.
Schnell Köderwechsel und dann gespanntes Warten. Plötzlich wildes Kopfschütteln an der Rute, das ist kein Dorsch! Ein paar Salti später nahm ich eine schöne 44er Mefo in Empfang. Na also, geht ja doch.
Und ganz zum Schluss bekam ich sogar noch eine Latte, die sich bislang erstaunlich zurückhaltend erwiesen hatten. Auch er machte mächtig Rabatz, so dass man an einen Gröni hätte glauben können. Aber er hatte sich im Sprung schon geoutet.
Somit war das Küstenstilleben perfekt und ich trat den Heimweg an.

Gruß,

RM


----------

